# Parent tested positive, don’t I have to quarantine?



## targetworker2829 (Dec 28, 2020)

So my dad tested positive for covid so I called the store and told them, I got tested but I won’t know my result till a few days. But I asked HR, if don’t I still have to quarantine if my dad tested positive and they said no? This doesn’t seem right, isn’t targets policy if someone if your household tests positive you quarantine and get paid for the shifts you have in those 14 days.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 28, 2020)

Do you live with your Dad?
If so then yeah, you sure as hell should be going into quarantine.
I don't care what HR says.
But no, Spot isn't going to pay you for not working.
You just won't lose your job.

If you don't live with Dad and you just spent Christmas with him or something, that's a little mor4e complicated.
You probably shouldn't go in until you get your results but it's gonna be ASANT as to how they treat you.
Or at least that's my impression.
Company policy and how the management choose to implement it at the store level are often wildly different.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Dec 28, 2020)

Do you live with or have you been in direct contact with your father in the last 14 days?

If so then yes you should absolutely quarantine even if you get a negative test.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 28, 2020)

If you live with a positive person, you quarantine for 14 days and you DO get paid.


----------



## MrT (Dec 28, 2020)

When my brother was confirmed positive i took my test and quarantined for 2 weeks even though it came back negative for me amd he temp moved out to be with our mother, also positive.  I was told to still take two weeks, and it was paid.


----------



## dabug (Dec 28, 2020)

It might depend on what state you live in?

I went through this situation a few months ago where all other people living in my house tested positive except for me. Both my hr tl and hr etl told me “without a positive test and/or symptoms, you are voluntarily staying home. As far as Target is concerned, you can come into work today if you want. You will not be paid for staying home unless you show symptoms or have a positive case”. So I called the reed group, huge thank you to @Hardlinesmaster for all of his assistance by the way.

I basically was called a liar by the reed group and my hr etl for a few days, and then I told them since nobody believed the messages I was relaying back and forth, I would be recording every conversation from there on out. The next day I was paid for my time off. They will play dumb and tell you “well that’s not what we were told” until you make them do their job.

Document everything and tell anyone you speak to over the phone that you’ll be recording the conversation just so there is no confusion.


----------



## dabug (Dec 28, 2020)

Also, your state health department’s orders trump whatever Target says you can or can’t do. They will gladly contact your HR leader or go up the ladder.

This is a global pandemic, don’t forget that


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 29, 2020)

Don't record conversations, depends on state law. @Rarejem gets credit, not me.
Documentation is required for everything & no heresay.

Call Leaves and Disability right away. You will be paid for the time you miss if you have documentation of symptoms and do what they tell you to do. You can just use the free tele-doc that Target has provided.
Ill/Symptomatic Paid Leave Paid leave for team members who are experiencing symptoms or have a confirmed case of COVID-19. 
Who’s eligible: All team members, including team members with less than 90 days of service and seasonal team members. 
Pay: 100% of pay based on average hours. Pay for non-exempt team members will be listed as two items: 75% sick pay and Other Pay. Pay may be spread over multiple paychecks. 
Length: As directed by the provider or per CDC recommendations. 
How to request: Team member (or HR) should request this leave through Target Leave and Disability. The leave can be requested in the following ways:  LeavePro self-service accessed from targetpayandbenefits.com by clicking on the “Manage Leave of Absence” link in the gray Resources box. Provider documentation can be uploaded to the site.  Call the Target Leave and Disability team at 800-828-5850.  Email targetleaveanddisability@reedgroup.com. Include team member name and team member number, effective dates of the leave and reason for the leave. Provider documentation should be attached to the email. 
Documentation required: The team member will need to provide Target Leave and Disability documentation of the illness (e.g. note from their provider or the testing facility) for the leave to be approved and pay issued. Pay will not be issued until appropriate documentation has been received.
Return from Leave: Target Leave and Disability team will return the team member back to work based on direction by the medical provider or CDC guidelines.
Thanks
@Rarejem


----------



## targetworker2829 (Dec 29, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> Do you live with your Dad?
> If so then yeah, you sure as hell should be going into quarantine.
> I don't care what HR says.
> But no, Spot isn't going to pay you for not working.
> ...


I do live with my dad, like I don’t understand their logic. I called today again because I had a shift and obviously had to call out and was told that you only get paid if it was close contact with a team member you were exposed to. Which how is that even possible when they don’t even tell us what team members have covid?


----------



## targetworker2829 (Dec 29, 2020)

MrT said:


> When my brother was confirmed positive i took my test and quarantined for 2 weeks even though it came back negative for me amd he temp moved out to be with our mother, also positive.  I was told to still take two weeks, and it was paid.


Yeah I don’t get it, I was told again you only get paid if you were exposed to covid from another Team member?? how would that even happen when they tell us which team members get covid?


----------



## targetworker2829 (Dec 29, 2020)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> Do you live with or have you been in direct contact with your father in the last 14 days?
> 
> If so then yes you should absolutely quarantine even if you get a negative test.


Yes, I do and I absolutely will. Its just not making sense to me how Target is telling me I don’t get paid for the shifts I have. hr is now telling me I don’t get paid and I would only get paid if it was direct contact with a team member who has covid?? that makes no sense


----------



## MrT (Dec 29, 2020)

targetworker2829 said:


> Yes, I do and I absolutely will. Its just not making sense to me how Target is telling me I don’t get paid for the shifts I have. hr is now telling me I don’t get paid and I would only get paid if it was direct contact with a team member who has covid?? that makes no sense


Thats incorrect


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Dec 29, 2020)

targetworker2829 said:


> Yes, I do and I absolutely will. Its just not making sense to me how Target is telling me I don’t get paid for the shifts I have. hr is now telling me I don’t get paid and I would only get paid if it was direct contact with a team member who has covid?? that makes no sense



That's not correct based on the policy.  If your doctor says you must quarantine then according to the policy posted you would be paid.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 29, 2020)

Are you still talking to your store, or have you called the Leaves & Disability number? I know the documentation says it needs to be requested by your HR, but if your HR is telling you things contrary to the stated policy then it's time to go above their heads. I'd start with L&D and see what the say. Otherwise, how far up the chain in your store have you gone? 

Have you been officially told to quarantine by a doc or the health department? You will need that, at the very least, but the general "you only get paid if the positive person was a TM" is BS, but you do need to have been told to quarantine to qualify for the paid time.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 29, 2020)

Found in the Coronavirus hub on Workbench under Covid-19: next steps process guide.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 29, 2020)

Yetive said:


> View attachment 11983
> Found in the Coronavirus hub on Workbench under Covid-19: next steps process guide.


BOOM. Nice try ignorant and/or incompetent HR.


----------



## targetworker2829 (Dec 29, 2020)

Thank you guys, I’ve got it fixed. I told the SD everything that was on the target webpage and I WILL be getting paid, while on quarantine.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 29, 2020)

Looks like @Yetive wrapped this one up with a bow.
Good job.


----------

